# finding a location for a nude shoot?



## tissa

I live in Oklahoma (the bible belt) and three photographers want to do nude shoots with me. All of them want to not only do indorrs, but do outdoors as well and all of us are having a hard time when we think of WHERE would be a good enoguh (read:not crowded) place for shooting outdoors? do you have any ideas of an outdoor place for shooting nudes?


----------



## PhotoXopher

Check with some farmers once the crops start growing, being a country boy I think that would be pretty neat.

If you know anyone with lots of land, ask them - otherwise some off the beaten path on a lake, might have to rent a boat if you don't know someone who has one. There are also usually small islands in rivers and lakes as well that could be cool.


----------



## tissa

Thank you for the idea! WE only have one lake here and no islands, but the lake shoudlnt be too crowded at this time of year. Thank you!


----------



## Iron Flatline

I do a lot of nude shoots. I find it difficult to get a groove on with multiple photographers. Consider breaking up into teams (1-1 ratio of models and photographers) and shoot for an allotted time. It takes me at least an hour, often a whole day, before I really get to shots that work. NSFW - See Here. 

The most common location for nude shoots is hotels. They can give you that nicely seedy look. Consider an older motel somewhere in the vicinity. Multiple models and photographers will make the models feel safer about going to a hotel with a stranger. Discuss your shoot beforehand, and make sure to treat it like fine art work. Let the other photographers giggle like school boys, make sure you're a director, an artist, someone who knows what you want. 

Communicate with the models beforehand. Create a "mood board", a series of shots that you want to emulate, and that inspire you. Email them to the models, and print them out to have them on location. Often the models don't mind taking their clothes off, they just don't know how to pose. Doing a "cover version" of an image gives them (and you) a starting point from which you can transition into other poses and set-ups. 

Good luck, post shots after the shoot. PM me if you need more advice, but I will be on a three-day shoot as of tomorrow, so getting back will be intermittent.


----------



## KmH

tissa said:


> Thank you for the idea! WE only have one lake here and no islands, but the lake shoudlnt be too crowded at this time of year. Thank you!


Oklahoma has lakes (big ones too) every where, and more water surface area than the 'Land of a Thousand Lakes' Minnisota.


----------



## pcacj

National forests, state parks, wilderness areas....these are all great places to do nudes.  I do nude shoots in the middle of one of the most popular parks around here.  It is only 1600 acres but there are remote places off the trail that nobody ventures.  Most folks stay on the trails.  I have also done them under old wooden bridges that have very busy bike trails overhead.  I can hear the people talking and even stopping and looking over the rail, but have managed to stay unobserved so far.

Old buildings that are unoccupied and accessible are good.  Do you know a real estate agent that would be cool with photo shoots?  You can access lots of vacant property or even some properties that are not vacant.  Deserted roads make good shoots if you are in the right spot.


----------



## Hybrid Designz

I'm in Tulsa/Owasso area here in Oklahoma and i know a ton of spots to do nude photography. And yes i can count 5 lakes around me and they are within 20 miles


----------



## coreduo

Let her walk among the grass stalks and take pictures of her waist down. Or better let her sit on a bench while her legs are crossed.


----------



## SrBiscuit

you could always hang tarps or sheets, as long as they dont cast shadows in your frame or otherwise interfere.


----------



## Joves

You might try googling for the dust bowl areas. There are alot of abandonded farms and, towns in some areas of Ok and Texas.


----------



## LBPhotog

WAIT!!! OHMYGOSH - We're talking about nudity in here ... it that OK under the new rules? :er:


----------



## Joves

LBPhotog said:


> WAIT!!! OHMYGOSH - We're talking about nudity in here ... it that OK under the newd rules? :er:


 
Fixed that a little. 
So now we arent allowed to talk about nudes too?


----------



## LBPhotog

Joves said:


> LBPhotog said:
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT!!! OHMYGOSH - We're talking about nudity in here ... it that OK under the newd rules? :er:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE EDIT!!  I'll let you keep that one ... :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> Joves said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed that a little.  So now we arent allowed to talk about nudes too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who knows, this may be the only nudity we'll ever see in here again ... ldman:
Click to expand...


----------



## JeffieLove

my thing any time you are doing nudes is to take a friend with you that you don't mind seeing you nude... that way you have your "protection" as a model


----------



## table1349

Iron Flatline said:


> I do a lot of nude shoots. I find it difficult to get a groove on with multiple photographers. Consider breaking up into teams (1-1 ratio of models and photographers) and shoot for an allotted time. It takes me at least an hour, often a whole day, before I really get to shots that work. NSFW - See Here.
> 
> The most common location for nude shoots is hotels. They can give you that nicely seedy look. Consider an older motel somewhere in the vicinity. Multiple models and photographers will make the models feel safer about going to a hotel with a stranger. Discuss your shoot beforehand, and make sure to treat it like fine art work. Let the other photographers giggle like school boys, make sure you're a director, an artist, someone who knows what you want.
> 
> Communicate with the models beforehand. Create a "mood board", a series of shots that you want to emulate, and that inspire you. Email them to the models, and print them out to have them on location. Often the models don't mind taking their clothes off, they just don't know how to pose. Doing a "cover version" of an image gives them (and you) a starting point from which you can transition into other poses and set-ups.
> 
> Good luck, post shots after the shoot. PM me if you need more advice, but I will be on a three-day shoot as of tomorrow, so getting back will be intermittent.



:thumbup:


----------

